# Mann Lake Whole sale prices



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Mann Lake has a wholesale price program which reduces the cost of their molds by about 1/3. They require a $200 initial purchase and then a $50 minimum after that. I had put together an order which in retail was over $225 and then remembered their wholesale program and with the discount was about $140+ . For instance the nativity set is $204.95 in the catalog and $143.47 wholesale. It also has disconts on all candle supplies like their dye and wicks. All you have to do is ask them and they will email a pdf price list to you or if you send me your email I'll forward mine. Hope this saves youe some money. 

Jeff

My email address [email protected]


----------

